# Different Creams



## jabbur (Jan 17, 2007)

I have some recipes that call for heavy cream but can't find anything labeled that in the store.  There is half and half and whipping cream.  Is the whipping cream the same as heavy cream?  TIA for any help.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes, whipping cream and heavy cream are the same. Depending on where the recipe originated - half-and-half is sometimes called "half cream".


----------



## Loprraine (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree with Michael.  Our whipping cream is labeled as 35% cream.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 17, 2007)

Whipping cream and heavy cream are not always the same thing.
 
The USDA regulates how much fat must be in certain dairy products sold in the US.
 
By law, to be called *"heavy cream"* a cream must have at least 36% milkfat and can have more.
 
By law, *"light whipping cream"* must have at least 30% but less than 36% milkfat.
 
*"Light cream"* (sometimes called "coffee cream") must have at least 18% milkfat, but less than 30%
 
*"Half and Half" * must have at least 10.5% milkfat, but less than 18%
 
From a practical standpoint, both light whipping cream and heavy cream will whip up just fine, though heavy cream does so more easily and will be richer in consistency.


----------



## Aria (Jan 18, 2007)

jennyema,  I like to learn something NEW daily.  Today I learned about different cream.  Thank you.


----------

